# Anyone here have experience with Underground Reptiles?



## imranuddin93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone on this forum have any experience with the website underground reptiles? Their prices on the greek and red footed tortoises seem too good to be true


----------



## dmmj (Nov 3, 2012)

Please only comment if you have had direct experience with them, thank you.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think he is asking if anyone here has had any in counters with them. Looking for advise. Is this not allowed?


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I have bought from them, and am very pleased with the transaction. I would buy again without reservation.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Please only comment if you have had direct experience with them, thank you.



I thought this rule only applied to the "Vendor Reviews" section?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 3, 2012)

We want people to say whether or not they have bought a reptile from them, saying libelous or slanderous things about them is not allowed.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 3, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Anyone on this forum have any experience with the website underground reptiles? Their prices on the greek and red footed tortoises seem too good to be true



By Greek, are you referring to the Spur-thigh tortoise?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 3, 2012)

I bought Ptolemy, Ophelia and Apollonia from Underground Reptiles and intend to do business with them again in the future...great folks who go the extra mile to makes sure their customers are happy. Excellent prices, too!

When I ordered Ptolemy and Apollonia, the guy I spoke with (can't recall his name) told me that they were out of Eastern Hermann's torts, but expected a new shipment just anyday, and offered to call me when they arrived. 

Two days later, he did call and asked if I still wanted a male and a female. I said that I did, and he then told me that they only had a few females, in this lot, but that he'd set aside a particularily pretty female for me, but that she was the smallest in the lot, and that he did have some larger ones, if I preferred, but that the small one was really nice looking and would I like him to send me a pic to my phone? I told him that'd be great, and it arrived about a minute later.

I immediately called him to say I'd take her and whichever male he thought looked best, to which he replied "I thought so, so I put her in a shipping carton until you called to confirm, because we've hads a lot of folks asking about 'em, and, yes, there is one male that starting eating as soon as he was uncrated...should I send him, too?...and, if you order in the next hour, I can assure you that they'll be there around 10, tomorrow morning!" I said, OK...

About 10:15am, the next day, I was signing for them. Perfectly healthy, good eaters, and Apollonia does have nice makings. Ptolemy, otoh, is The King.

I'm a Happy Underground Reptiles customer!


----------



## imranuddin93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input! Seems like these guys can be trusted, hopefully I won't be making a mistake if I do go through them.



jaizei said:


> By Greek, are you referring to the Spur-thigh tortoise?



Yes, those are the same things as Greek tortoises am I right? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong I don't want to make a huge mistake!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 3, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! Seems like these guys can be trusted, hopefully I won't be making a mistake if I do go through them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, "greeks" are often called "Mediterranian Spur-Thighed Tortoises", and lately, most of the ones I've seen have been the Iberian subspecies (an excellent choice!) Sulcatas are sometimes called "African Sur-thighed tortoises" but nowdays, to avoid confusion, are usually simply called sulcatas

_Testudo graeca_ would be the scientific name, just to be sure.


----------



## imranuddin93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> imranuddin93 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for your input! Seems like these guys can be trusted, hopefully I won't be making a mistake if I do go through them.
> ...



Okay thank you very much, I actually really do want Iberas! Do you suggest I contact them first before making a purchase?


Actually now that I look at it, the pictures very closely resemble sulcatas..uhoh time to shoot them an email


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, those are sulcatas, but just contact them and ask about what you're looking for. They get new animals on a regular basis. Good luck.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 4, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Okay thank you very much, I actually really do want Iberas! Do you suggest I contact them first before making a purchase?



I would, and if they don't have any, ask them to take your name and give you a call when they get more in stock.

Also, here's a few excellent bargains from our own "For Sale" area:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-57005.html#axzz2BB9dEiVH (not an Iberian, a Hermann's, which makes a great pet...and it's a sub-adult, so very well established)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58308.html#axzz2BB9dEiVH (2012 hatchling Iberian...read up on baby tortoises, so you'll know what is required and if you want to try one)


----------



## imranuddin93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> imranuddin93 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay thank you very much, I actually really do want Iberas! Do you suggest I contact them first before making a purchase?
> ...



Thanks buddy! Unfortunately the 2nd link you gave me is from a fellow NJ member and in NJ your not allowed to sell tortoises to other residents of NJ, and here I thought I stumbled upon exactly what I was looking for =\


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 5, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Thanks buddy! Unfortunately the 2nd link you gave me is from a fellow NJ member and in NJ your not allowed to sell tortoises to other residents of NJ, and here I thought I stumbled upon exactly what I was looking for =\



Didn't know that. Well, give some thought to one of the Hermann's...they're great pets (not that I'm even slightly prejudiced in their favor  )


----------



## imranuddin93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> imranuddin93 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks buddy! Unfortunately the 2nd link you gave me is from a fellow NJ member and in NJ your not allowed to sell tortoises to other residents of NJ, and here I thought I stumbled upon exactly what I was looking for =\
> ...



I have considered hermani's but I wanna start with younger tortoises so looking for those


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 5, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > imranuddin93 said:
> ...



A 4-5" is probably under 5yoa...and will likely outlive you (start asking around now as to who wants to inherit it...my daughter has already called "Dibs!" on mine. )


----------



## imranuddin93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> imranuddin93 said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



Any child of mine who does not accept my tortoise will not be considered my child! lol xD


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 6, 2012)

imranuddin93 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > imranuddin93 said:
> ...


----------

